# allergies?!



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you changed anything on your clothes or environment lately? For me, the most common irritant has been dryer sheets and fabric softeners. I got some detergent that was "springtime fresh" that made me break out in a terrible rash all over my body. 

Also, have you been around any different plants? Poison Oak can manifest as an all-body rash. I once got that too, was NOT fun.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

Mulefeather said:


> Have you changed anything on your clothes or environment lately? For me, the most common irritant has been dryer sheets and fabric softeners. I got some detergent that was "springtime fresh" that made me break out in a terrible rash all over my body.
> 
> Also, have you been around any different plants? Poison Oak can manifest as an all-body rash. I once got that too, was NOT fun.


nope none of the above and thats what confuses me..even today i still have the welts and they itch like crazy and are swollen


----------



## horsegrlwpg (May 13, 2014)

You can develop allergies when you get older. I had my cats for over 5 years before I developed a cat allergy. I was fine for the first 5 years, had to put my one cat down, got a new second cat (because my other cat was lonely & the vet thought it would help her). A few months later and all of a sudden in the evening especially my eyes started itching and burning and were super red. I went to the eye dr. thinking I had an eye infection. Nope, it was allergies.

Try taking benadryl or claritin see if that helps. If you continue to get hives, it may be time to see a dr./allergy specialist...


----------

